# Leveling rough ground ?



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I have an area that is uneven. It is relatively flat as I had dirt dug out from one area to that area, but the guys didn't level it. 

There are no rocks or stumps, only dirt clods that need to be broken up. 

I have more time than money. Can anyone suggest a way to break it up, using something homemade? A box blade or clod breaker. 

I have a lawn tractor and a variety of tools and wood. I have access to large rocks as weights. 

I looked on line to see if there was anything homemade I could copy and couldn't find anything other than welded box blades.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

SJSFarm said:


> I have an area that is uneven. It is relatively flat as I had dirt dug out from one area to that area, but the guys didn't level it.
> 
> There are no rocks or stumps, only dirt clods that need to be broken up.
> 
> ...


 
Hook a pallet to the lawn mower, and pull it around that area for a hour or two, you will be surprised what it will do.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Any thing flat with a little bit of weigh to it will do what you want with dirt clods. Even a bed spring or a log will do what you want.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

How rough is rough, and what is growing there now? If it is sodded over and rough, it is difficult to beat sod down into a smooth surface.

If it is sparse weeds and dirt, then the pallet with weights, or a piece of chain link fence with weights, or an old metal bed spring with weights, dragged around for a while will get the high spots shifted down to the low spots after a time.

There is a better time to do this, when the ground is dampish - not wet tho - and fresh in spring. You will not have as good a time when the ground is baked hard, and it will compact and be bad job when too wet.... A day early or a day late can make this harder to do.....

Paul


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Without equipment it might take a while, but try the pallet idea and try to work in a large circle.....


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Take 2 2x6's and screw them together at one end, making a wedge. (Edge up) Screw a pallet or a piece of sheeting to the top of the 2x6's. Screw a piece of 2x4 accross the back of the "V" to set weight onto and keep it from collapsing when you pull it forward. Drill some large holes where the 2x6's come together so that you can put a rope or chain through.
Hook it to your little lawn tractor and pull a circular pattern aroundthe low spots. Doing so will build up dirt around the low spots. Then start making tighter and tighter passes until you get the holes filled in.
I wish I still had the one that I built so that I could take a photo to show you. It worked very well.
After I was done with that I drug an old set of bed springs to make a good seed bed.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, the area is overgrown with grass. I have mowed it, but I was bouncing all over on my cubcadet ! 
I was wondering if I could do something like drill holes in a 2x6 and use thick bolts or rebar to cut into the ground a little and then attach a pallet to break up and level a little. 

Basically, I just want to figure out a way to do this without more cost; and, more importantly, not end up in the Darwin awards for doing something resulting in the drag bouncing onto my head!


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Darwin caution - when you hook up what ever it is you end up dragging, before you get going good, do a couple of sharp turns in each direction and see if the chain/rope you are using gets caught up in the treads of your rear tires. 

I know this one idiot, I know him all too well :ashamed:, he didn't do that and when his neighbor started pulling the drag harrow, the chain wrapped around the tire and axle and the drag climbed up and hit the guy on the tractor. No real damage done except it took near an hour to get everything untangled and ready to pull again. Had the drag teeth hit the tractor driver, he would have had 4" spikes in his back or head. 

A disc is what you need. But that is hard to improvise. Next best choice, IMO, is a drag harrow with aggressive teeth that cut into the ground. A combo of the ideas mentioned, your rebar "teeth", 2x6 wedge, rocks for weight, ought to do the trick if the ground is not too thick with turf. Make your drag so that after you have used the cutting side, you can turn it over with a smoothing side.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Yes, the area is *overgrown with grass*


You won't accomplish anything without heavy equipment.

The easiest way to level a GRASSY area is to haul in LOOSE dirt that can be spread with simpler methods.

Otherwise you will need a tractor and a disk to break it up, and then use the box blade for leveling


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

SJSFarm said:


> Yes, the area is overgrown with grass.


 

Ooops, councel what I posted above.

If you are not worried about chemicals, I would spray the area completely, give it some time till all the grass is compledely dead, then drag it with a weighted down pallet. 


You really need a good piece of equipment and a tractor. 


Maybe you can hire a neighbor to do this with his equipment, maybe trade him something.

I might be missed this, but How big is this area?


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Foolish me, the area is only around 70x85. My plans upon initial set up was an orchard. 
My divorce started about the time it was in process and I have been preoccupied with other things. I'm getting on it now. 
I was hoping I could use something like a box scraper with teeth to do it - and my law tractor. However after my wild ride today on my little cub, I realize its a bigger job. 

My neighbor has a big tiller -walk behind- maybe I can borrow it to do the high points. 

Big job I have to work on! 

Thanks all


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Cancel what I said earlier, didn't realize it wasn't disked........thought it was bare dirt...


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

SJSFarm said:


> Foolish me, the area is only around 70x85. My plans upon initial set up was an orchard.
> My divorce started about the time it was in process and I have been preoccupied with other things. I'm getting on it now.
> I was hoping I could use something like a box scraper with teeth to do it - and my law tractor. However after my wild ride today on my little cub, I realize its a bigger job.
> My neighbor has a big tiller -walk behind- maybe I can borrow it to do the high points.
> ...


For a small area like that yes, Till it up then find or make something to tow around to smooth it out. I am a big fan of the old steel bed springs. I used to have one that did a lot of leveling here until I loaned it out and never got it back. A few months ago when this whole area was deep in snow I was given two old bed springs. Yaaa Hooooo 
The bottom side is angle iron bars that are GREAT for knocking off the high spots. Then I flip them over to smooth it out.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Rustaholic said:


> For a small area like that yes, Till it up then find or make something to tow around to smooth it out. I am a big fan of the old steel bed springs.


 
I agree, Till it. I too use the old bed springs alot of years ago. They are getting hard to find. I got a spot where my son turns around his 18 wheeler and after a rain he leaves me a mess when he leaves out. One day I hooked a pallet that my Son had taken out his truck and gave me---to my golfcart(my equipment is 1/2 mile back but I wanted to try this). I turned the pallet where the least amount of boards were on the bottom and drug it around a few minutes and I was shocked at how good it worked. I then flipped it over to finish it off. It looked about as smooth as glass. I keep a pallet where he turns around now just to keep touching it up.


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

Fire-Man said:


> I agree, Till it. I too use the old bed springs alot of years ago. They are getting hard to find. I got a spot where my son turns around his 18 wheeler and after a rain he leaves me a mess when he leaves out. One day I hooked a pallet that my Son had taken out his truck and gave me---to my golfcart(my equipment is 1/2 mile back but I wanted to try this). I turned the pallet where the least amount of boards were on the bottom and drug it around a few minutes and I was shocked at how good it worked. I then flipped it over to finish it off. It looked about as smooth as glass. I keep a pallet where he turns around now just to keep touching it up.


 Why not have your son fix his own mess?
I believe in personal responsibility!


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Rustaholic said:


> Why not have your son fix his own mess?
> I believe in personal responsibility!


I do too----sometimes. It has been wet here alot lately and that is the only time his truck tears up the drive where he turns around. He Can not jump out and level it when its wet. When he leaves out he is usually gone a week. I make a exception and level it when its dry.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When I bought this place, the yard area was rough due to many years of gopher activity. The yard area was sodded over primarily with Big Bluestem. It also had patches of hazel brush here and there. I first cut the hazel with my hand-held brushcutter. Then, I rented a tractor drawn rototiller and went over the entire yard area (1 acre or so) in both directions. Next, I dragged the land with a borrowed 4' x 4' drag. Lastly, I smoothed the ground with a water-filled roller compacter.


----------

